# Does Anyone Else Feel This Way?



## Gerbera (Apr 29, 2009)

The more I think about the test the more I feel that I failed and it makes me sick to my stomach. I thought that I would feel relieved after taking the test, but I do not think that I will feel better until the results come in. At that point, if I failed, then I will feel so much worse. I have issues... :bawling:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 29, 2009)

^ Don't let it bother you. When I walked out of the test, I was sure I passed it. By the time I got my results, I was just as sure that I had failed it. Just try to relax and endure the wait. The Shoot The Breeze forum is a big help for that.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 29, 2009)

Do not, *not*, *[SIZE=12pt]NOT[/SIZE],* spend the next 90 days torturing yourself over your performance (..is the good advice someone else gave me when I was saying the same thing). It's over, it's done, have a frosty beverage and relax, knowing that the die is cast and there isn't one thing you can do about it now except enjoy life while you're waiting for results. If you pass, you're awesome. If you fail, figure out why and start studying to take it again. But worrying about it will do nothing for you between now and then. Take solace in that you worked hard and met the challenge. 10940623: It's all good.


----------



## FairhopeEE (Apr 30, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel. When I took the exam for the first time last October, I was certain I failed. About three days before Christmas, my wife called me at the office to tell me the results had come in the mail and asked me if I wanted her to open the letter. I told her to go ahead because I already knew I didn't make it. She mumbles something and then starts screaming "you passed, you passed!"

One of the better Christmas presents I've ever gotten


----------



## geofs_PE (Apr 30, 2009)

Gerbera said:


> The more I think about the test the more I feel that I failed and it makes me sick to my stomach. I thought that I would feel relieved after taking the test, but I do not think that I will feel better until the results come in. At that point, if I failed, then I will feel so much worse. I have issues... :bawling:


I spent a lot of time Saturday and Sunday with some of the same thoughts. Second-guessing myself, rethinking exam questions, etc. I finally came to the realization on Sunday that I couldn't spend the next 10-12 weeks in this mode. I decided to put my time rethinking the exam to good use. I started making a list of specific problems that I could remember from the exam. I recalled almost 50 specifically and jotted down a general description of each. I also jotted down general areas that I felt I could have used a bit more studying. I figure that if I don't pass, I can use this as a guide for October. I look at it this way, at least I get a 10-12 week reprieve from studying, I already have several months worth of studying out of the way and I now have a REAL practice run under my belt in case there's a next time.

BUT, here's hoping we don't have to!


----------



## Kuku (May 4, 2009)

I was about the third person to leave in the afternoon... I was pretty sure I failed the test. Lo and behold I passed. What's done is done and you shouldn't dwell on it.

Good luck.


----------

